# 40+ mpg on a 2.5L



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Just went to and from San Diego from SF. Both tanks were ~42.5 mpg tanks. So it's possible on these engines. The trips were about 8 hours: 
- 574.4 miles/13.447 gallons to SD
- 546.4 miles/12.965 gallons back from SD.

_Modified by the_humeister at 4:53 PM 6-3-2009_
Another trip to SD. Filled up in Stockton and then refueled in SD. That ends up being 454.3 Miles and 10.042 gallons used. That ends up being 45.2 MPG.


_Modified by the_humeister at 11:02 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## stefano9 (Jul 23, 2008)

what was your average speed? planning a few hour trip tomorrow so i would like to know


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

It was 60 mph. I don't have meaningful pictures since my car doesn't have on-board average fuel economy display.


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

so then how did you average out your fuel economy? Estimating by the amount of gas you pumped back into the tank. How much fuel was it? How many miles/tank?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

It was total miles/gas pumped in once the light came on: 574.4 miles/13.447 gallons to SD, 546.4 miles/12.965 gallons back from SD.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

i suppose that its possible in a 5speed if your cruise is set at 60, i did a trip back home and averaged almost 32 with the cruise at 70 in the mountains


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Must have some flat roads out there...


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Must have some flat roads out there...

seriously


----------



## CaTiRo (Sep 23, 2008)

man i can only get 30 mpg out of my jetta.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (the_humeister)*

Nice, I've gotten 37 mpg for a stretch but I haven't had the opportunity to push it further.
I'm considering buying a set of Goodyear Assurance FuelMax tires; other people have reported 2-3 mpg gains.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Nice, I've gotten 37 mpg for a stretch but I haven't had the opportunity to push it further.
I'm considering buying a set of Goodyear Assurance FuelMax tires; other people have reported 2-3 mpg gains.

LRR tires? I'll probably get a set once the current ones wear out, although I hear they don't last as long. Is that true?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (the_humeister)*

Those Goodyears have a 65,000 mile tread warranty which is pretty good IMHO.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

must have been perfectly flat or downhill both ways... with a tail wind. And pixie dust may have been involved


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_must have been perfectly flat or downhill both ways... with a tail wind. And pixie dust may have been involved

Well, actually it was 8 hours of pulse and glide in the middle of the night with barely any cars on the road. It was just me and my iPod. And then my iPod ran out of battery...


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

.. yeah ive done almost that before....
in the bunny i took a trip from PHX to LA, and almost ran out of gas... i mean i was on fumes...
from a full tank, i got 386.7 miles... on fumes..
filledup completely.. 14.3gal...


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (phrog23)*

I've had my MFD display that I had 400 left on the tank when I had already traveled 80 miles before. Of course that would only be good for 33mpg if I used 14.5 gallons.
Still good in my mind, when I never got over 20mpg in my v6 truck...


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

on long trips i only get 22 mpgs


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

I can average about 27 - 28 mostly highway consistently in the summer. In other words, about 420 to the tank, however, i think some of you guys are being conservative when filling up, I've been on fumes before and put 15.5 in my tank and still wasn't completely topped off.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbed81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed81* »_I've been on fumes before and put 15.5 in my tank and still wasn't completely topped off.

My manual says the Rabbit has a 14.5 gal tank. Think you might want to call Dept of Weights&Measures on that gas station.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

I always let the auto shutoff stop the pump and don't force any more in. Of course, this failed once, auto shutoff didn't work. I was on the other side of the bunneh washing the windshield. Walked around and saw gas pouring down the side of the car...
Paid for 16.5 gallons... Should have taken 13 max. I got more miles on that tank than normal, so I figure there is probably another 1-1.5 gallons it can take after the auto shut off...


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (the_humeister)*

I always fill-up when the light comes on, I believe when it comes on there is two gallons of fuel left in the tank. I don't have a MFD but I just reset my trip after each fill-up. My car has a short ram intake, revo software 93 octane with the throttle sens. on max. 
Recently I drove like an ******* and still managed to push 300 miles by the time the light comes on, which at that point I usually fill up 12~ gallons of 93. 
300/12= 25 mpg
This tank I just filled I'm going to shift at 2k, I think I can probably get 35~

edit: my daily drive to college campus is about 20~ miles of city, with many intersections certain plays a factor 


_Modified by veedubb87 at 12:52 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbed81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbed81* »_I can average about 27 - 28 mostly highway consistently in the summer. In other words, about 420 to the tank, however, i think some of you guys are being conservative when filling up, I've been on fumes before and put 15.5 in my tank and still wasn't completely topped off.

I've run out of gas before, having gone 596 miles. I didn't fill up more than 14.5 gallons. That gas station you used really does need to be reported.


----------



## pv2haviland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
I've run out of gas before, having gone 596 miles. I didn't fill up more than 14.5 gallons. That gas station you used really does need to be reported.

when i had my mini cooper, i filled up at the chevron by my house a few times and it was saying i was putting in like 14.6 and even 15.5 gallons.

MINI tanks are only 11.6 gal.








where is someone to call to report such gas stations?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_
My manual says the Rabbit has a 14.5 gal tank. Think you might want to call Dept of Weights&Measures on that gas station.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIBB 304* »_
My manual says the Rabbit has a 14.5 gal tank. Think you might want to call Dept of Weights&Measures on that gas station.









The pump should have an a inspection sticker with a number.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (pv2haviland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pv2haviland* »_
when i had my mini cooper, i filled up at the chevron by my house a few times and it was saying i was putting in like 14.6 and even 15.5 gallons.

MINI tanks are only 11.6 gal.








where is someone to call to report such gas stations?

Department of Weights and Measures
Post Office Box 4025
Gaithersburg, MD 20885
Telephone: 301-975-4093
24-Hour-Fax Line 1-800-925-2453
Web site: http://www.nist.gov


----------



## Louis J. (Feb 5, 2008)

FYI, I just did a trip from Vancouver BC to Sonoma CA and back and averaged 30MPG at an avg speed of 80MPH. The trip had a combination of flat roads and mountainous range and I drove no slower than 60MPH in heavy traffic sections and pushed it to 90-100MPH a few times but mostly cruised at between 75-85. 
The A/C was blowing the entire trip and I have a VF intake.


----------



## bizz 61 (May 29, 2009)

did 750kms with a full tank 2006 jetta auto.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my gf got 34mpg last week taking her 07 automatic rabbit on two 90 mile round trip drives. worst economy she's ever seen out of it was 27 around town with spirited driving


----------



## tewkewl75 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you drive at 70 MPH and coast a lot, you can get way over 30 on these engines. I regularly got 31 to 32 on my commute between SF and SJ. If you drive at 60 I'm sure you could get massive mileage. But who wants to drive at 60? My normal speed is close to 80 and I still get close to 30 for long hall trips.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl75)*

eh i got 41 mpg on a tank going down to Florida but i was drafting on a truck for most of it... if that counts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

I know the owners manual says 14.5, but continue filling after the auto stop clicks on the pump, you'd be surprised how much more you can fit in. This wasn't just one gas station that I've done this, I've consistently been able to put 15+ gallons in my car...


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_eh i got 41 mpg on a tank going down to Florida but i was drafting on a truck for most of it... if that counts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I guess that counts, although that's probably not a good idea.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

yea i have gooooood breaks







... not too fun after driving 16 hours tho i would not recommend it


----------



## ArktinenJenkki (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_must have been perfectly flat or downhill both ways...  with a tail wind. And pixie dust may have been involved

Not so... I bought a new Jetta here in Germany last week and had to pick it up from the port of Bremerhaven in northern Germany. I filled up the car with fuel about 15 miles outside of Bremerhaven and drove 400 miles to my home near Saarbruken, Germany. I arrived at home with 1/4 tank of petrol remaining. 
With that being said, because the car was brand new, I didn't push it over 3200 RPM the whole time. Furthermore, 75% of the trip was through hills and small mountains, although the German autobahns are well-engineered and the grades are not as steep as they would be in similar terrain in the USA.
The key is keeping the RPMs in the 2k range. Since this trip, city driving and faster speeds on the autobahn have decreased my km/l (mpg) significantly. If this guy drove from San Diego to San Francisco going 60mph, he could certainly achieve this type of efficiency. I don't think I was getting 40mpg, but it was damn close.


_Modified by ArktinenJenkki at 7:36 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (the_humeister)*

You drove 60mph down 5?







That's like suicide.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_You drove 60mph down 5?







That's like suicide.

Not when there are no cars around.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (ArktinenJenkki)*

From my experience, 1/4 tank on the fuel gauge does not equal 1/4 in the tank. More like 1/8. I've definitely gotten 600km on a tank of highway with hills and minimal AC use. With a roof rack and bikes it goes down to 550kms of highway driving. City driving = 500kms.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (ArktinenJenkki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArktinenJenkki* »_
Not so... I bought a new Jetta here in Germany last week and had to pick it up from the port of Bremerhaven in northern Germany. I filled up the car with fuel about 15 miles outside of Bremerhaven and drove 400 miles to my home near Saarbruken, Germany. I arrived at home with 1/4 tank of petrol remaining. 


I think the 40 mpg figure is notable just because the 2.5L engine is claimed by detractors to be inefficient. In Germany, that engine is not available so I'm sure it's much easier to see good numbers with the non-turbo FSI that your car has.


----------



## tewkewl75 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

The city mileage of the 2.5 sucks. that's why folks think it has horrendous mileage. i have to agree that when it comes to city driving, the 2.5 has nothing on the 2.0 or the 1.8. But on the open road, low RPM drives with the 2.5 get you amazing mileage. Too bad that a lot of my driving takes place in crowded cities where you get mileage in the teens.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (tewkewl75)*

With cool temps, very light foot on gas..cruisn at 60mph on flat hiway...I'd bet 40 mpg is within reach. Just after we got the Rabbit..about 1700 miles on it..we drove from San Jose to San Diego...on legs where we had some uphill streches and were blasting down Hiway 5 @ 75-80...got around 27-28 Mpg..got caught in serious rain with traffic running at 55-60 on our last tankfull..and we got 32 mpg....with a tight engine...so getting around 40 mpg is believeable..if boring....Compared to the 15 mpg or less the "bricks" AKA Heavyweight Large SUV's around here are getting even 25 mpg looks good!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re:*

Just had the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires installed today. I'll report back after a few tanks to see if they're doing anything noticeable.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Just had the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires installed today. I'll report back after a few tanks to see if they're doing anything noticeable. 

All you really have to do is a coast-down test to see if they actually work: 
1) find a stretch of long flat road
2) drive to 40 mph
3) put the car in neutral and time how long it takes to get to 20 mph
4) repeat several times for each set of old and new tires.


----------



## Jetta041.8T (Dec 24, 2004)

just tured 8K on my 08 Jetta S.
I average 23-25 with my normal weekly driving (50/50 split).
i got my first over 30MPG a coupe weekends ago when i drove almost 300 miles on 9.3 gallons (about 32 MPG).
i used no AC and was averaging 55-65 on the highway with a bike on the back of the car for hald the milage.
was expecting a little more.......
-R


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_
Well, actually it was 8 hours of pulse and glide ....

Hmm...a hybrid Rabbit? 
Pulse and glide is a technique for hypermiling with hybrids where it maximises the amount of time running on battery...


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
Hmm...a hybrid Rabbit? 
Pulse and glide is a technique for hypermiling with hybrids where it maximises the amount of time running on battery...









In regular cars, it maximized the time that the engine is at its most fuel-efficient state.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: 40+ mpg on a 2.5L (the_humeister)*

Just went to SD again. I fueled up in Stockton and then again in SD. That ends up being 454.3 miles and 10.042 gallons used from Stockton to SD. That's 45.2 MPG, and I think that's about the practical limit for cars with this engine.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i'n not amazed by this figure. on my trip from nj to fl, i averaged 34 mpg, and several hundred miles were done at 80+ mph, sometimes a bit higher, where local speed limits allowed......


----------

